# Tank Stocking



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Im thinking about what fish to put in my new aquarium. I keep looking at discus, i just love how they look. I know im going to have to do some more water changes, so i am going to make it a co2 tank. (damn you all artyman I figure if im going to do all those water changes mise as well have some cool fish to go with it.  If its not Discus, i will probably go with rainbows.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Im thinking about what fish to put in my new aquarium. ....If its not Discus, i will probably go with rainbows.


Jack's got rainbows looking for a home... talk with him before you spend any money.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What kind of rainbows?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Honestly, i had not looked to much into what type of either fish i wanted to get. That is why i am asking now for opinions. Im still trying to learn about plants...


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> What kind of rainbows?


You know, I just went back and looked on that post he started about the GCAS auction and he never said. He just said giving away... If you're interested, why don't you email him? I know he doesn't do a lot of posting here.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Honestly, i had not looked to much into what type of either fish i wanted to get. That is why i am asking now for opinions. Im still trying to learn about plants...


That's the right way to go about it, Sean. Someone on another forum was just doing a lot of the same kind of asking because she wanted to redo her 90 gallon. Here's the link to that discussion and even our own matpat participated: URL="http://naturalaquariums.com/bb...naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=162.0

She also thought about discus but decided she didn't want to mess around with the hard water issues (she lives in SE Michigan).


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

The Rainbows I was giving away have been given away.
If you decide to do Discus remember that all feedings will require live or frozen foods, unless you get lucky and are able to train the Discus to eat flake. 
The GCAS auction on the 19th is a great place to find good quality Discus and Rainbows at a pretty good price. Do a search of "Rainbowfish on line".
There are some good Rainbow sites out there. At the auction look for fish from Phil Benes for the highest quality Rainbows.

There Dineen, I posted


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Unfortunatly i wont be able to make the auction because i am going to be up here. I wish i was down near cinci. That and i wont have the tank untill after the meeting...at the earlest. Right now i am just looking.

Live and frozen food is something i have thought about, i wonder if they would eat flake on occasion. I also wonder how much frozen would be all the time. Thanks for the imput.

Are rainbows easy to keep?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Jack W said:


> There Dineen, I posted


Got your quota for the week at least, now!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Discus, man, Discus. They are absolutely beautiful. You can get a group of juvies and feed frequently. This would mean more water changes and a lot of feeding frozen and live. My group of six juvies eats frozen and flakes. They love the flakes. Of course, I think they would eat my fingers sometimes if I would let them. The two in my 75 eat frozen and flakes as well. The little guy downstairs eats flakes up. I think the need for frozen or live is more for when they are young and growing. They need a lot of food to get growing. Once they have matured you can cut back the feedings and feed frozen periodically. Use a high quality flake daily and throw in some bloodworms or daphnia occasionally. You can get juvies anywhere from $10 to $50 each depending on type. Or you could pony up the $$$ and get a nice adult pair. Not necessarily for breeding but for their beauty. I know a couple of good places to go down here. Cinci Discus is awesome. Great guys to work with and beautiful fish.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Do you use RO water when you do water changes? They seem like alot of work if you don't have the correct water. I also need to try and find out how much food would be. If i could get 3 or 4 for less than 100, i think that wouldn't be bad. They will be in a planted tank, so i don't want juvie juvie as they seem to be VERY picky. Somewhere between juvie and adult may be the place for a first timer to be.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I would love to have a pair of discus in the livingroom tank we're getting, but the maintenance and picky water condition needs is a bit distracting. Would there be any compatability problems with a big pleco? I may talk to my cousin about it.

Our rainbows are starting to color up nicely. I dropped some kind of worm in there a little while ago. An attentive yellow rainbow snatched it right up! I feed mostly TetraMin Color Flakes and freeze-dried bloodworms. Every once in a while they will snatch up the shrimp pellets intended for the clown loaches.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Consider fancy goldfish if you want large colorful non-aggressive fish that look good in a show tank.

http://www.goldfishnet.com/home.asp

I looked at the pros and cons of each type of fish including discus, angels, the other cichlids, etc., and I'm very happy with goldfish. I've also found that pretty much all the conventional wisdom about them is wrong. They do fine in softer water (but will also do fine in your water), don't mind the lower pH of CO2 injection, don't tear up the plants too bad, and don't create any more waste per equivalent body mass than any other fish when fed high-grade pellets.

TW


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

When my tank is set up I am going to get some koi angelfish to go with my wifes mandatory guppies. I would like to have discus but that is down the road for me. I do have a RO/DI setup left over from my reef days.....mmm...possibilities......


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope. No RO water at all. Regular tap water. I am working on setting up a water aging station sorta thingie. You know, water in a trash can until it is time to change it. But right now it is just tap. Works just fine. Blood worms are about $10 and beefheart is about $10 for about 3 months worth. I have 9 discus currently so I go through it kinda quickly. If you only had a few it would last longer than 3 months. You should be able to come in under budget. You could get a nice pair for $150 probably. Depends on what type you want.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

This is the kind of discus I'd be interested in...just one pair. Wild discus are probably hard to come by and very expensive. Any problems with keeping discus and rainbows?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=43167&postcount=24


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Erik,

In my studies i have found those who say its ok to and others who say it is not ok to, its appears to depend on the discus. However in my readings i also found that keeping them in a planted tank is a bad idea to some. See if you can walk with shalu, he seems to have alot of good luck with discus in planted tanks. Also, check out his 110gallon, i think that will answer your questions.


----------

